# Your computer arrangement



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Just curious to see what we all sit in front of whilst on here, so take a picture of your computer arrangement, for all too see, with a quick description.

This is mine.









Dual 1.8ghz G5
Dual monitors
2 External formac drives
Tannoy monitors linked to my amp, as well as my floor standers.

So what else does everyone sit infront of?


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

No point me putting any pictures up of my set-up - I spend most of my time using my Archos 10 netbook now I have got rid of my MacBook Pro (wife broke it).

Hopefully get a 24" Imac soon.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Got a Thinkpad T61P, Mac Mini, Advent Netbook, purpose built backup server, reserve desktop and a Linux laptop.

All dotted around the place. Can you tell I work in IT?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

[

Changed the speakers and keyboard since and now i've decorated the room will be building a custom desk as it will be in a smaller alcove.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Nvidia Mac Mini, 4GB Ram, HDD upgrade to 7200rpm model. Bootcamp to XP, VMWare takes care of Windows 2008 server, Windows 7 64bit and an XP client for work use. 22" 1080p LCD screen and a 32" 720p Hyundai LCD for occasional films/tv episodes.
HP TX2520ea convertable tablet laptop, 4GB Ram, running Vista 64 bit
Acer Aspire One, 1.5GB Ram, SSD drive, running (or rather attempting to setup still) Windows 7. New purchase this week as the wife has taken over the HP for Facebook use!
Custom built server, 2GB Ram, 4 TB of disk, running Windows Home Server. Resides up in the loft.
Arcade Machine, Intel Dual Core E something, 2GB Ram, 160GB disk, Arcade VGA to a proper old fashioned arcade monitor, Sanwa sticks and buttons, spinner control.
Popcorn Hour, 250GB disk, hooked up to the telly downstairs for watching media streamed from the server.

Yeah I am a geek, prefer to mess about getting them working how I like more than actually using them


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Whats that pink glowing thing?


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Trist said:


> Whats that pink glowing thing?


Stripy Speakers - its the control box, glows different colours depending on if you are doing volume, bass or treble. Surprisingly good for their size, but I usually use my headphones most the time.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Aug 4, 2009)

This is me, I have an obsession with engines (motorbikes) and PC's..have done for years.. 










Quad Core2 9800, 2 x 768Mb NVIDEA SLI 9600, 2.5Tb, 4Gb..etc etc..


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

mine










Quad core 6600, 2x ATI HD4870's, 8GB RAM, 1TB internal, 1TB external, Raptor etc.


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

arthurbikemad said:


> This is me, I have an obsession with engines (motorbikes) and PC's..have done for years..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you controling a small nation from that room :lol:


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

Fun!!! :>


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is mine. Quad core cpu, 3gb ddr memory, 1gb gfx card, 500gb hdd with 250gb external drive, oki laser printer, epson photo/disc printer and canon scanner, 19 and 15 monitors.

















Steve


----------



## arthurbikemad (Aug 4, 2009)

Some nice setups here..! I never get cold lets just say that..lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

One computer for gaming and graphics and what not (right hand side) and one for MSN and Generally web surfing, word documents etc etc. Connected via a KVM Switch










Although Im looking to build a new system very soon which will mean I'l have one computer and 2 screens.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I love these threads, always good for ideas etc.

Here's mine...


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's mine - rare that it's as tidy as it is! :lol:

MacBook 13"
Samsung 26" LCD
2 x 500GB Maxtor HDD's and 1 x 400GB Freecom (Time Machine)
TomTom Go 740 Live
02 Modem Router
Apple Airport Extreme Base Station
Xbox 360
PS3
Netgear Gigabit switch
iPhone 3GS
Logitech MX Revolution Mouse
Logitech 4.1 Surround Sound (Sub on floor and 2 speakers not plugged in ATM)
Wacom Tablet is in a drawer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

martyp said:


> I love these threads, always good for ideas etc.
> 
> Here's mine...


What are those speakers and how good are they?


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Ferguson Hill FH007 system with the added FH008 subwoofer.

Sound fantastic and weren't that expensive considering the quality and of-course looks! May only be 16W per horn and mid but believe me they can shake the room very easily.

Wouldn't recommend them without the subwoofer tho, definitely a required extra.

See here for more info and pricing (I bought mine direct in the FH007 & FH008 package deal). :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

I lurk/post at www.Overclockers.co.uk http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/ so both my games pc and media pc are fairly well overclocked.

Gaming rig (due upgrade soon)
2.4 Ghz Core2Duo @ 3.6 Ghz on air with Zotac GTX 260 Maxxcore, 2gig ram with lowered timings, WD Raptor hard drives, WinXP (best for gaming IMHO, specially when you play some oldies still) with Creative X-Fi 5.1 audio, 24" widescreen monitor.

Media rig (newer than gaming rig)
2.5 Ghz Core2Duo @ 3.5 Ghz on air with fanless Heatsink and Graphics card (low noise), 4gig ram, 1.5 TB hard drive capacity, Windows 7 RC, 7.1 onboard audioCreative X-Fi

blah, blah

End of the day it's how it's configured seen good speced machines crawl just becasue they have Norton installed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

martyp said:


> Ferguson Hill FH007 system with the added FH008 subwoofer.
> 
> Sound fantastic and weren't that expensive considering the quality and of-course looks! May only be 16W per horn and mid but believe me they can shake the room very easily.
> 
> ...


Was going to ask are they as exspensive as they looked but the link answered that question . How would you rate them against a Bose system?


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

something i build in my spare time.



fully water cooled graphics processor and northbridge


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's mine - Nothing special but does the job

























HP 19" Monitor
Ford 6000CD Player (Don't ask)
Custom built PC
JVC Hi-Fi providing PC Sound
Black Phillips Speaker for TV Surround Sound
Epson RX425 AIO Printer


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

@martyp, what's the spec of your Mac Pro?

Here's mine - yes, I know, I'm an untidy tw*t


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

[email protected]: Hmm, not too keen on Bose stuff TBH. Although I would rate them better than the B&O BeoLab 4 speaker system which was my other option... 

dew1911: i have that exact printer! 

parish: 2x Quad 3.2GHz Xeon, 10Gb FB-DIMM 800MHz, 2x 1Tb 7,200rpm HDDs in RAID0, 8800GT 512Mb graphics (soon evga GTX 285), 1x superdrive, 1x BD-ROM drive.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

martyp said:


> 2x Quad 3.2GHz Xeon, 10Gb FB-DIMM 800MHz, *2x 1Tb 7,200rpm HDDs in RAID0*, 8800GT 512Mb graphics (soon evga GTX 285), 1x superdrive, 1x BD-ROM drive.


Hope you are anal about your backups :doublesho

Nice spec - I want  :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Yep, backed up to a RAID1 enclosure (just visible to the left in my first pic) using TM. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

I hope your controller is good

Hang on, haven't we been here before ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

G220 said:


> I hope your controller is good
> 
> Hang on, haven't we been here before ?


lol


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

G220 said:


> I hope your controller is good
> 
> Hang on, haven't we been here before ?


Yep, Snow Leopard thread I think... :lol:


----------

